# Horse Manure Soil Mixes



## darksideofoz

hey all,

recently found a source for composted horse manure and i've been looking around, struggling to find some soil mixes that included horse manure. the only thing I have found is rather basic, would like to add a few more items if possible but i'm relatively new to the organic game and need a second opinion. 

3 parts composted horse manure
1 part bone meal 

mixed in with the native clay loam or 1" layer on top?

I have a mix for pots that will be used until transplanting into the ground that doesn't include horse manure. I would like to create a mix with the native soil that will allow the plant to grow by itself with rain and the rather uncommon watering. 

what additional items can be added to increase the performance of the plant? i would like to keep it simple as possible


----------



## donkey942

well i dont know what you would add to that mix but i can tell you using composted horse manure as a base for your soil mix could end up burning your plants, i guess you should add some organic soil to it, i personaly use 1/3 FF Ocean forest 1/3 perilte 1/3 vermiculite and fallow their schedule for planting and i add 2 weeks veg time to it. My last outdoor grow i used composted manure to make my outdoor soil better and i turned the soil with it for about 4 sq ft. 2ft deep, Hope this helps.


----------



## Mutt

I use horse manure compost. Make sure its very well composted...nothin fresh. 
My mix is pretty basic. but rarely have to give much ferts in veg.
I take a 5 gallon bucket 2/3 horse compost, mushroom compost, and worm compost all blended up with a lil coco coir. rest perlite and 2-3 T of lime. 
Have done straight up horse manure compost and some soil (about 1/4) compost and perlite with lime. But key is very well composted. Haven't tried making organic tea out of it yet, probably be way too hot.

Other things could add would be like seabird guano, bat poo, well really anything compost related. good list somehwere in here on the NPK of composted stuff...i use it as a guideline when mixing up my stuff 

Everything stays pretty green for me for almost free


----------



## The Effen Gee

Horse manuer is good, especially if the hrse was fed alfalfa flakes daily.

Cow or steer manuer is actually better, always compost your manuer BEFORE adding it.

Horse manuer actually works 10x better as WORM food for your worm bin than it does on plants...


----------



## darksideofoz

After a little research I came up with this mix:

40% clay soil (native soil)
20% perlite
20% horse manure (1-2 year old from a manure pile)
20% worm castings
+
epsom salts
pulverized dolomite lime?
mycorrhizae 


fertilizer:
-ancient organics rainbow grow 5-5-2 w/ myco
-ancient organics rainbow bloom 1-9-2 w/ myco

I would premix everything to the appropriate ratios except the native soil, add water on it and let it sit for 2 weeks so everything becomes active. 

After this, it will be bagged and teleported to the guerrila site. Once at the site, square foot areas will be dug and soil loosened (after a rainfall when soil is bit easier to work with.) The amendments will be mixed into the loosened soil and left to sit for a few weeks. 

Am I better off mixing the fertilizer in with the soil (i.e rainbow mix) or should I apply it as a top dressing? 

Is this enough to grow some decent-nice size plants? I would like rain plus the occasional watering take care of the plants fine without having to haul massive amounts of water 

Anything beneficial is welcome! plz post what you think, thanks.


----------



## darksideofoz

20% perlite
20% composted horse manure
40% promix
10% worm castings

the following will be added to the soil....

-Bat Guano 
13-1.5-3

-Kelp Meal
1-0.15-1.5

-Alfalfa Meal 
3-0-2

-Langbeinite
0-0-22 ; 

27% Sulfur (s), 22% Potash (K20), and 18% Magnesium, (Mg0) or 11% Mg.
Not sure if this would go well with epsom salts in grow phase, maybe it should be added in the bloom phase instead?

-Diamond Black
-Epsom Salts 


I think this soil may be a little hot so 3 weeks of sitting should elimate the possibility of burning. I am concerned that the epsom salts and langbeinite may provide to much sulfur and magensium. Would appreciate someone clearing that up.


----------



## Amaryt

Mutt, when you used straight up horse manure compost and some soil (about 1/4) compost and perlite with lime, how long did you wait to fertilize? I'm asking, because I transplanted 3 plants a week ago into a horse manure mixture. My horse manure was well composted (year and a half old) and my soil contains about 20% manure, plus perlite, peat, soil conditioner (from the nursery) and native soil.



Mutt said:


> I use horse manure compost. Make sure its very well composted...nothin fresh.
> My mix is pretty basic. but rarely have to give much ferts in veg.
> I take a 5 gallon bucket 2/3 horse compost, mushroom compost, and worm compost all blended up with a lil coco coir. rest perlite and 2-3 T of lime.
> Have done straight up horse manure compost and some soil (about 1/4) compost and perlite with lime. But key is very well composted. Haven't tried making organic tea out of it yet, probably be way too hot.
> 
> Other things could add would be like seabird guano, bat poo, well really anything compost related. good list somehwere in here on the NPK of composted stuff...i use it as a guideline when mixing up my stuff
> 
> Everything stays pretty green for me for almost free


----------



## WoodHippy

Wear gloves when working with horse poo. And make sure you are up to date on your tetanus shot.


----------



## pcduck

Nine year old post.

 Mutt has not been on here in a while.





Amaryt said:


> Mutt, when you used straight up horse manure compost and some soil (about 1/4) compost and perlite with lime, how long did you wait to fertilize? I'm asking, because I transplanted 3 plants a week ago into a horse manure mixture. My horse manure was well composted (year and a half old) and my soil contains about 20% manure, plus perlite, peat, soil conditioner (from the nursery) and native soil.


----------



## Amaryt

Thanks


----------

